# WANTED. R34 GTR. Big Budget.



## RR. (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello all, I've just joined the forum.

I own a few JDM cars and a couple of Italians but I'm now on the hunt for an R34 GTR, rarer the better for me. I have quite a broad budget depending on what model it is and condition, anywhere from £50,000 to £125,000, I can step this up further if required.

Ideally I would like something stock or easily reversible, fairly low mileage with a good service record and happy to consider those requiring some restoration work. M Spec, M Spec Nurs, UK Cars, V Spec II Nurs, Nismo Editions etc, I'm open to hearing what you have.

I'm in touch with all the major importers and dealers and I keep an eye on the Jap auctions but I've come to forum to call out to existing owners here in the UK and Europe.

Please private message me, I'm ready to buy. Or any leads you may have to current owners pondering, a strong offer could sway them!

Thanks

Ray


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

JM Imports are your friend.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I believe HarlowJapAutos also have a Millenium Jade VSpecIINur for sale currently in UK.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

They do and it looks fab, I'd be visiting them as their stock looks great.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a UK car. active red available


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think Andy Middlehurst has a yellow one. Not sure of spec etc but you could message him off the forum.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Skint said:


> I think Andy Middlehurst has a yellow one. Not sure of spec etc but you could message him off the forum.


yes they do, think around 40k miles and they have restored. they want 100k i believe


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I believe it’s a uk car as well if that floats you boat.

personally love yellow gtr’s but probably not everybody’s cup of tea.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Blimey didn't realise he was selling it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think everything’s for sale if your in the trade, he’ll have contacts to more.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Have you seen the silver 1 for 52k on ebay? Looks clean. And at that price is the bubble bursting?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

I would hardly say its that cheap the bubble is bursting. They could prob ask 55-60K for it max , so hardly that dirt cheap considering the current market.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

that car was sold on facebook few weeks back , its priced right as it didnt look in this condition then


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

A good classic car with decent history will always command its money, tarted up circus pony’s will never be worth top money.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

The car on eBay is a tarted up raffle prize. It was won a few days ago and the winner has put it up for sale immediately.

If that’s worth £52k, the better examples are safe at higher value.

Anybody notice how the original poster hasn’t posted back, always sceptical about such posts; members beware before giving out details of your pride and joy.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

TABZ said:


> Anybody notice how the original poster hasn’t posted back, always sceptical about such post; member beware before giving out details of your price and joy.


Exactly what i thought. Very suspect.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You always have to be cautious selling any car or buying for that matter.

sometimes your just better off buying from a dealer and selling yours back on sor.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

When someone tells you on a first post their budget and it’s big ££££, it’s probably dodgy as.

Serious money players don’t talk money.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be best to lock or delete the thread as precaution.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

In fairness we don't know that. But obviously people should always be wary of giving out their private details.

But personally yes I am selling my R35 via a dealer, simply because they are far better set up for it security wise.


----------

